# Favorite Cool tools



## WoodyWoodCzyker (Feb 11, 2006)

Hello, form a new member here. I'm sure someone probably posted a thread like this in the past so forgive me if this is the millionth time.I was just wondering kind of tools your glad you have because they have made your work a little easier and every time you use it your like ---Damnn glad I bought that! (not looking to start a brand war thread) I'll start by saying that one tool I'm glad I have is a Fein triangle sander I bought about 18 years ago and it still works with no problems at all. It has always been great for getting into tight spots where a bigger sander just will not go.Then they started making all kinds of blades for them and I must say I held my nose up at the price of them for a long time, they just seemed way too expensive. Then one day I had to put some Knee brackets under a bay window that didn't have any (unit started to sag a little over time) so I decided to to try one of those saw blades on the fein sander to cut the siding for the new brackets ---WOW! those babys can plunge a flush cut really nice--since then I use it for lots of things I probably would have used a recipro for in the past --more control and gives a finer cut in flush cut applications. It is one of my favorite little tools:thumbsup:


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

This is my trim saw.

Na.....it's a new toy....and I've thanked God I have it about 100 times.

Bob


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Glasshousebltr said:


> This is my trim saw.
> 
> Na.....it's a new toy....and I've thanked God I have it about 100 times.
> 
> Bob


 Great toy Bob, I have the 14" same saw with the cradle. Use it all the time cutting through blacktop for utilities.:thumbsup:


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

WoodyWoodCzyker said:


> Hello, form a new member here. I'm sure someone probably posted a thread like this in the past so forgive me if this is the millionth time.I was just wondering kind of tools your glad you have because they have made your work a little easier and every time you use it your like ---Damnn glad I bought that! (not looking to start a brand war thread) I'll start by saying that one tool I'm glad I have is a Fein triangle sander I bought about 18 years ago and it still works with no problems at all. It has always been great for getting into tight spots where a bigger sander just will not go.Then they started making all kinds of blades for them and I must say I held my nose up at the price of them for a long time, they just seemed way too expensive. Then one day I had to put some Knee brackets under a bay window that didn't have any (unit started to sag a little over time) so I decided to to try one of those saw blades on the fein sander to cut the siding for the new brackets ---WOW! those babys can plunge a flush cut really nice--since then I use it for lots of things I probably would have used a recipro for in the past --more control and gives a finer cut in flush cut applications. It is one of my favorite little tools:thumbsup:


 If you're ever going to frame anything significant by yourself I'de say wall jacks. I have a pair of 24's that I've used for hoisting flitch beams in place and countless times lifting walls . Priceless, and you don't have to buy them lunch!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Glasshousebltr said:


> This is my trim saw.
> 
> Na.....it's a new toy....and I've thanked God I have it about 100 times.
> 
> Bob


Is that the 'DIVORCER' model, Bob?? :w00t: 

I've got an electric version, - - works great, - - just gotta deal with a lot more dust.


But on the opposite end of the spectrum of 'cool-tools', - - I'd have to say my pin-nailer.


----------



## Scott Young (Dec 23, 2005)

the best thing that happend to me was my belt sander died. i didn't have the money to buy the one i wanted and i didn't want to buy a cheap one cause i was saving for the "good" one. well i had to finish trimming some doors in an old house. I went to the pawn shop to see if they had a cheap sander, but they didn't. they had a blockplane. i have read about them in the rags, but figured it wasn't for real world application. i bought it cause i was in a pinch on time and it was $5.00. i went to the jobsite and adjusted it like i read in all those articles and practiced on a scrap piece of wood. WOW. a couple of more passes and WOW. where have your been all my life! i hit a door and it was like cool. several years later i have added more planes and i have not replaced that belt sander.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Good story, Scott, - - and welcome to the forum!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I would have to say that I could not do my job without these tools:
Tape mesure 
Pencil
There are many more but these really make my job a lot easier.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Block plane! I love the young ones! I keep one in my truck at all times, a power one too.

The RotoZip KIT has to be one of the best ever. Cuts, grinds, saws, sands, polishes, is a small router. It's tough to beat.


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

For me it's my Bowrench and 18V Impact driver. I won't lay deck boards without my Bowrench and my impact driver has made my cordless drill close to obsolete.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2006)

...


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

The Kreg Pocket Hole Jig.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Sh#t I'm such a copy cat... bow wrench, Kreg pocket hole kit... plus the lowly clamp is indespensible...

... the air chisel... and my new favorite toys... the auto screw gun and the cabinet lift.


----------



## Nick H (Nov 13, 2005)

Definately my new Panasonic Impact Driver, every time I use it I cant believe how good it is, and for every size of job. Awesome tool.

Older stuff would be my steel roofing square, use it for marking almost everything and my 24" steel rule again use it all the time.


----------



## CE1 (Dec 30, 2005)

Glasshousebltr said:


> This is my trim saw.
> 
> Na.....it's a new toy....and I've thanked God I have it about 100 times.
> 
> Bob


 I was once working on a large house that GC forgot to put in a door in a poured concrete basement and they used one of these. Cut the concrete like butter. 

View attachment 1332


----------



## widco (Jan 16, 2004)

---


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Nut Buster it's a deep deep 1/2" drive socket for long foundation J-bolts.


----------



## Nick H (Nov 13, 2005)

awidmeyer, you HAVE to get an impact driver, trust me. The Panasonic i've got has all the electronic tricks on it to adjust torque, clutch, speed etc you'll love it.


----------



## Nick H (Nov 13, 2005)

The model is EY7202GQKW


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

CE1, your just kidding right? Unless they had some other attachment than the chain and bar?

Bob


----------



## ecooke21 (Sep 21, 2004)

I would have to say my Dewalt Ipact driver is my favorite tool... or my Kwik-set door boring kit..that is a time saver!

http://www.enotalone.com/tools/B0002YUPPO.html

on a side note..I cant effing stand how tool manufacturers put there "kits" in colapsable bags..I loved the hard plastic cases they used to come in..my 
18v dewalt bag is horrible!.. who ever came up with that idea needs to be shot!..


----------



## snapper21 (Mar 13, 2006)

Kevin H said:


> I've framed for about 18 years and I think the sawzall ranks as one of the best...But it always seems to be used to bail someone out????-Kevin


+1 on that. I work a tiger saw but have found the recip putting in some hours. My other is a craftsman worm drive I got in 84. I've used this to cut through shingles and whatever else wants some since the day it was bought and it still runs as it did out of the box. I call it the ugly saw.


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

ecooke21 said:


> I would have to say my Dewalt Ipact driver is my favorite tool... or my Kwik-set door boring kit..that is a time saver!
> 
> http://www.enotalone.com/tools/B0002YUPPO.html
> 
> ...


I have the 18V Milwaukee set and I kind of like the bag. A little harder fitting the tools in there correctly, but not bad. I don't care for the large, clunky plastic boxes. The bag will lat alot longer than any plastic. I also find that in the bag that I can fit other things in there like gloves, bolts, screws, bits, tape, and hold stuff on the outside of the bag. May not be for everyone, but I like it.
Probably the best small tools I have ever bought.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

*New trick, old tool*

New to the site, old to the trades.
One of many old tricks/tools is the "Tick stick" used to measure the length between two walls. 
Take two scraps (typ. 3/4" x 3/4") cut them long enough so they will overlap each other when positioned between two walls. Place each scrap into a corner and scratch a hash mark anywhere on the overlap. Remove, take to saw, realign the hash mark and you have exactly the distance between the two walls. No remembering numbers...:blink: 
The real timesaver is cutting multiple pieces like baseboard in a closet. You can make a different hash mark in different areas and have all your wall dimensions on 1 tick stick, go to the saw, cut all the pieces in one trip.
TRY IT. IT WORKS>:thumbsup:


----------



## CE1 (Dec 30, 2005)

I beleive that using the tick stick that you are talking about was used for boat building when they didin't have tape measures back then. I used one years ago when I did some work on a sailboat that needed a bulkhead replaced. Real accurate method for measuring curves.

Teeter will be here and he will know. :thumbsup: :notworthy

My vote for favorite tool is the Milwaukee sawzall. battery and 120 volt


----------



## wackman (Nov 14, 2005)

One tool that I never give a lot of respect to but find I actually use quite a bit, is a grinder with a metal cut off blade. It's so much faster, cleaner and cheaper than the other metal cutting options. Cast iron, bolts, steel beams, ect... In fact I just used it today to clean up a weld.


----------



## erik edlund (Mar 11, 2006)

*My New Toy...*

Jeez Louise, Bob,

WUFF! And I MEAN "WUFF"! WUFF!!

Like Tom said, is that the "Divorcer" model?!

"Honey, you want to keep the [email protected]#$D*&%#@ Lincoln Navigator?!! Your [email protected]#$D*&%#@ Mercedes?! You want it? You can have it in 537 pieces, all yours, babe!! You can have it ALL!!"

We're CONSTRUCTION! we don't need no stinkin' firearms, we got TOOLS!!

Boy, am I hot tonight! YEEAAGGHH!!!


----------



## erik edlund (Mar 11, 2006)

*Dewalt Tool Kit...*



theworx said:


> I couldn't imagine trying to work without this kit. I use every tool in it every day and have bought the cordless jig saw as well. And two extra batteries (to make sure I am never out of juice). Even the flashlight has come in handy in more situations than I could have ever thought of... My kit along with all the hand tools I carry in my belt allow me to basically do everything I have to.


Hey, theworks,

Great kit, don't live without it, best investment you'll ever make, worth every penny...


----------



## erik edlund (Mar 11, 2006)

*Battery drill...*



pwrbildr said:


> I'm with you on this one. I have to add the cordless grinder to that mix as well. I can't even remember how many times it has saved me from either draggin out a generator or 100+ feet of cord to make one little cut or grind on some metal obect. It's worth it's weight in gold IMO.
> 
> the cordless drill is probably one of the most useful and industry changing inventions in a long long time. (I know, I know, its been around for a long time)



Hey pwrbildr,

I've used the Dewalt drill in the kit many times, but I'm more comfortable with my Makita, I guess it's personal choice, but the kit, overall, is amazing, can't do without it...


----------



## nadonailer (Nov 15, 2005)

My latest acquistions in the cool tool line:
1) Stanley laser plumb - big time saver
2) Strap nailer for Simpson straps - huge time saver ( and elbow saver)
3) Makita impact driver - shoulda got one decades ago!
4) Ridgid shop vac with everything inside like a tool box. - Finally!


----------



## widco (Jan 16, 2004)

---


----------



## bevs (Apr 29, 2006)

Best tool is my cabinet lifter. Doesn't gripe, Doesn't cost more insurance, Doesn't require overtime, and most of all it Doesn't call in sick!


----------



## Uuber_Framer (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey all, 

this will be my first post here...nice to see you fellow builders all in one place.

Douglas Tool DFR20S-16CX 20-Ounce Framing Hammer
Tried to post the link.
I am apparently not allowed to post the link until I have more than 10 post here.

Ok, it's just a hammer. But if you are a remodeler, room addition guy; you spend a lot of time pulling nails. It's a fact of life. This hammer is Godlike for pulling nails. Start the nail with your catspaw, like a 1/4" out, and then use the crevice on the side for it's leverage. I have had the same one for two plus yrs now without having to replace the handle because of the way it is designed. THAT is a first. I have seen it discussed here before but this is my favorite 'cool tool'. Cheers


----------



## Rich Wozny (Aug 18, 2005)

I"d have to say my spinner!


----------



## Rambone (Feb 19, 2006)

*Hammer Drill*

My Dewalt hammer Drill does it for me I do alot of railings on concrete and this 18v just jams:thumbsup:


----------



## OntarioFramer (Apr 27, 2006)

Definately the time saving tool that i've acquired in the last 12 months has got to be the rap-a-nail joist hanger nailer. Saves me tons of time and saves my arm from nailing the damn things. The end product looks better too. Makes the same noise as a palm nailer but if u can get past that its $$$ in the bank. Also two houses ago i decided to take off the bigger chalk line hook from my fat max line and put it on my smaller irwin speed line. Makes a ton of difference as the hook irwin supplies out of the box is a bad joke to start with but the line itself is gold. For irwin chalk line w/fatmax hook read: steriods


----------



## kenvest (Sep 27, 2005)

Paslode cordless nailers....framing and straight finishing. some of the best money i've ever spent. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

My newest favorite cool tool is the Bosch fine cut saw. I use it for undercutting molding when tiling. What used to take 15 minutes of knuckle busting and swearing, now takes less than 2 minutes and is super precise.










The optional little miter box makes it even more vesitile.


----------



## bmartin (Dec 30, 2005)

The dewalt recip saw has four different blade angles. One angle lets you cut just about flush to the floor and it works great for cutting casing at doorways.


----------



## lxdollarsxl (Apr 13, 2006)

small tool i managed to find 3 weeks ago for $5 - a spokeshave, been looking for one forever.:thumbup:


----------

